# Roasteries that roast light



## Nic55 (Dec 17, 2018)

Could anyone recommend UK roasters that roast most of their beans on the lighter side/1st crack? Or one that specialises in mostly naturals?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think Long & Short are some of rhe lightest I've had.

Foundry are good too.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

The latest LSOL Triple Co Roast do light beans too, and they're lovely!


----------



## Nic55 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you all for replies!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

HasBean, The Barn (De), Foundry . . .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MildredM said:


> HasBean, The Barn (De), Foundry . . .


I dunno, Has Bean do a fair amount of medium/medium dark?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I dunno, Has Bean do a fair amount of medium/medium dark?


Yes, I've seen a few folk say this. I've just found that whatever I get seems pretty light!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nic55 said:


> Could anyone recommend UK roasters that roast most of their beans on the lighter side/1st crack? Or one that specialises in mostly naturals?


I meant to say if you want naturals then type that into the search box @HasBean. They've got one or two . . . .


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Try Colonna and Roundhill.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Same as with the threads that ask for Dark Roasts , perhaps have a look at the tasting notes and origin and try some , see if they deliver from a roaster for you. There is a much peril in roasting too light as they is in too dark in my opinion. Those uber light , first crack roasts can be really unforgiving and unpleasant if not executed well.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Most I've got from Has Bean have been pretty well developed? Compared to say Tim Wendelboe or Talor&Jorgen.. Colonna is maybe closer to what you're looking for, but don't have a wide selection. Atkinsons might be another one to try, I quite enjoyed the Red Bourbon Honey from them and that was pretty light roasted.


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope it's ok to mention my roastery (Horsham Coffee Roaster). We roast a fair amount of coffee on the light side on a Loring S35. We used a Lighttells colour meter to score every batch, it uses the Agtron scale. I'm genuinely surprised at how few roasters use these but they are a fantastic tool to ensure you remain on target from batch to batch. The scales runs from 0 to over 100 with most roasted coffees fall in the 60-100 range. I recently colour scored the Allpress blend which came out at 70 (higher number is lighter) and I'd consider this on the darker side of medium. It's their thing though and punches well through lots of milk.

On the light side would be something like the filter roasts from The Coffee Collective (Copenhagen roasting on a Loring S35) and theirs would come out around 95-100. Interestingly when I scored some of their espresso roasts they were quite a bit darker, around 75.

Generally speaking our roasting ranges from 80-95 depending on the coffee. We prefer to go for an Omni roast and will test all our profiles both as filter and espresso. One of our favourites at the moment is the Brazil Mantiqueira Natural, it's got lovely dried fruit flavours, rum and raisin etc and colour scores around 90. It's properly developed though and works well for espresso as a light roast.

Just thought I'd share that bit of info on roast colour scoring.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Bradley, I'm curious to try a genuinely light, quality coffee that works for both filter and espresso. Looking on your website, I'm attracted by your Costa Rica - Daniela Gutierrez San Marcos. Can you say at what Agtron number that scores? Thank you.

Matt



horshamcoffee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope it's ok to mention my roastery (Horsham Coffee Roaster). We roast a fair amount of coffee on the light side on a Loring S35. We used a Lighttells colour meter to score every batch, it uses the Agtron scale. I'm genuinely surprised at how few roasters use these but they are a fantastic tool to ensure you remain on target from batch to batch. The scales runs from 0 to over 100 with most roasted coffees fall in the 60-100 range. I recently colour scored the Allpress blend which came out at 70 (higher number is lighter) and I'd consider this on the darker side of medium. It's their thing though and punches well through lots of milk.
> 
> ...


----------

